# Foster home required urgently - Aberdeen - Scotland



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

Recieved this email today from a gentleman in need of help finding foster care for his 2 jrt doggies. The gentleman is desperate so f you know of any one that can help please contact me and I will get him to contact you.
Thankyou.

Hi 

I spoke to you earlier today regarding fostering for my two Jack Russell 
bitches. 

Lucy is 6 years old and her daughter Tia is 3 yrs. 

I was told last Monday that i had to have both dogs out by today (mon 22nd 
Feb), i have been on the phone to more than 20 numbers asking if anyone can 
help me, i have been on the internet, all to no avail. 


I was a live in carer for a gentleman with terminal illness who sadly died 
recently, his son has decided he is selling the house and i now find myself 
jobless and homeless, all i require is some temporary help with looking 
after "my girls" because i have been in hospital with a chest infection and 
pleurisy, i am in temporary accommodation and cant take them there. My 
family and friends all have dogs and can't help. 

I am on my knees in desperation as the "girls" are my life and i don't want 
to give them up. 

Thank you 

John Flesher


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Have them try the Cinnammon Trust, they are there to help people in this situation.

http://www.cinnamon.org.uk/contact_us.html


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

Have suggested that, thankyou.


----------



## cora (Apr 3, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Recieved this email today from a gentleman in need of help finding foster care for his 2 jrt doggies. The gentleman is desperate so f you know of any one that can help please contact me and I will get him to contact you.
> Thankyou.
> 
> Hi
> ...


Dear John,

I am at the moment looking to foster dogs. I love Jack Russels! I live in my own flat, and have asmall garden and work from home, I would love to take care of them for you. Please feel free to contact me on [email protected]

best wishes


----------



## cora (Apr 3, 2010)

Dear John,

I am currently looking into dog fostering, and would love to take care of your dogs for you. I own my own place, work from home, have a small garden, and just adore all dogs.

please feel free to contact me on [email protected]

best wishes

cora


----------

